# High Risk Vehicle Stop and Approach Tactics



## Gil

High Risk Vehicle stop and approach tactics May 02-06 (tuition is $195 per student, early registration is required to hold seat)
Each class is an 8-10 hour block that is being repeated daily for a week.

Abstract:
This is a fast paced, interactive advanced skill development course designed for the armed professional. In this program the attendee will receive a practical and functional base of knowledge in the most effective tactics for managing spontaneous, high risk situations associated with traffic stops and vehicle related assaults and take downs. Students will also learn acceptable and legally defendable methods of subject control, use of force, and weapons manipulation. An in depth analysis of tactics, environmental awareness and the understanding of threat cues are specific components of this unique program.. Practical application exercises combined with stimulus/response conditioning principals and the development of a winning mindset. This program is presented in a Delivered in a contemporary and legally defensible format. The student will develop and define reactionary competence through simulated situations and demanding initiative based drills.

Overview:
Developing a winning mindset through positive mental programming (Training to Win™) 
Alternate and unconventional shooting positions 
Situational awareness 
Cover/Concealment 
Vehicle dynamics & Vehicular shot placement 
Vehicle stop tactics and approach techniques 
Multiple shot delivery techniques 
Close quarters/close proximity techniques 
Shooting in, around vehicles & through vehicles 
Subject extrication techniques 
Officer rescue drills 
Advanced proficiency drills 
Dynamic force on force exercises

Equipment Requirements:
500 Rounds of ball ammunition for handgun 
Airsoft or Simunitions weapons & safety gear 
Eye protection 
Hearing protection 
Flashlight with functioning bulb and batteries 
Ball cap or other billed cap 
Comfortable clothing suitable for physical training 
Comfortable, quality foot wear suitable for physical training

Wes Doss, formerly of the Sigarms academy
More details are available on our website http://www.khybertraining.com


----------

